# Baffles / Rafter / Ceiling Vents Needed? Garage Attic



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi tk and welcome to the forum.
Not familiar with that arrangement but what is on the other side of that 24" divider and is it located directly above the exterior wall, with just soffit beyond?

Now, why are you wanting to insulate those rafters? If you are going for conditioned space up there it looks like 2x4's on the floor at 24" spacing, maybe 2x6' but no where near enough to put a lot of load up there. If you are looking to insulate to keep the garage below warm then just insulate the attic floor.

Bud


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Those boards will act as your baffles, there's more than enough space at the top to vent.
I'd be using blown in insulation.


----------



## tk5 (Aug 26, 2017)

Thanks for feedback. The boards appear to be just after the exterior wall. I've attached a few additional pictures. We're not planning to use the attic for anything else, the insulation is just to help keep garage warm.

If we use blown-in insulation does any paper need to be put down for vapor lock?


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

OK now I have the picture . Looks like a raised heel truss:
https://www.google.com/search?q=rai...=ttuiWfuuNOa7jwTG8qzgDw#imgrc=4JePuOKsfsjySM:

Because it is high enough you probably won't need to use the baffles, just keep the insulation below the top of the end board. I assume it is just soffit beyond that board so no insulation out there.

No vapor barrier needed, better drying.
Bud


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I would prefer to see vapour barrier on this side of the drywall but sealing one in now would be near impossible. The high heel cut is to keep the roof lined up with the rest of the house roof.
The vapour barrier in the garage is more about sealing against auto off gasses getting to the rest of the house. So make sure all seams are filled properly on the under side.


----------

